# asking for a little prayer



## airrat (May 18, 2006)

Not sure if many remember the episodes our baby was having earlier this year.  They thought it was acid reflux.  This AM Sean had a "moderate" seizure, the seizure lasted only a few minutes with him not breathing (it seemed).  He was "out of it" for another 20-30 min.  Then he seemed fine so we took him to the pediatrition.  She wants him addmitted to a hospital now for observation and to get in with a pediatric neurologist.  
I am now at home waiting for the hospital to call me and tell me to come in with him.  I am not sure how long they want him in there.  

I will try to update more later.

Thanks
Tom, Kelly & Sean


----------



## fiferb (May 18, 2006)

I pray everything works out for the best.  Good Luck!


----------



## JimGo (May 18, 2006)

Tom,
Done.  I can appreciate how scary that must have been.  Not that it's to the same scale as your experience, but we had an episode last night in which our four month old choked on some post nasal drip from an unnoticed, developing cold and stopped breathing for about 30 seconds.  He was fine a few minutes afterward, and although he had a difficult night last night with all the mucus still in his system, he was smiley (though his nose was pretty runny) this morning.  Hopefully Sean's problem was simply a manifestation of the emotional effects from having been through such an ordeal, and I hope he (and you) never has to go through it again.

Best of luck, and please let us know how it goes.  Give him a hug for us!


----------



## PenWorks (May 18, 2006)

I met that cute little guy last year, he and your family will be in our prayers.

My frineds daughter recieved a pace maker and she was only a year old ! 
She is doing fantastic, I am amazed at medicine......sometimes.


----------



## alamocdc (May 18, 2006)

Will do, Tom. I know what it's like to have a child with seizures.


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2006)

Tom,

So sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for Sean and your entire family.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 18, 2006)

Tom, 

It's a scary time for your family.  Hopefully Sean's guardian angel stays working overtime until everything is alright.


----------



## ed4copies (May 18, 2006)

Hope all is well, soon!


----------



## tseger (May 18, 2006)

Tom,
My family and I will be praying for Sean and the rest of your family.


----------



## blodal (May 18, 2006)

Hope Sean gets better. A prayer just went out.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 18, 2006)

You have our prayers Tom. Take care.


----------



## Johnathan (May 18, 2006)

I pray that everythings will be fine. Keep us updated on how he's doing.[]


----------



## gerryr (May 18, 2006)

You got mine.  Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Jerryconn (May 18, 2006)

We'll be praying for Sean and your family that everything be OK.


----------



## jscola (May 18, 2006)

Sean and your family have my prayers,. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chitswood (May 18, 2006)

Do you accept Big prayers?

I'll alert my family members, they'll be happy to say some prayers for you[]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 18, 2006)

Tom,
I'm glad I found this.  I'll be praying when I post this and later, my wife and I will pray together ("one can fight a thousand, but two can fight ten thousand").  

Jesus delights in healing his loved-ones!
Rob


----------



## DCBluesman (May 18, 2006)

Prayers offered, Tom, for all of you.


----------



## bonefish (May 18, 2006)

I said a prayer for your child. There is nothing more devastating that a sick child. I know, and I have been through it I have two grown sons and five grand childen.

Keep us posted. If you need more prayers, I'm sure they are available.

Robert


----------



## jssmith3 (May 18, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Being a mother and a nurse I have seen many wonderful things happen out of prayer. Hang in there.
Janet


----------



## Jim15 (May 19, 2006)

You and your family will be in my prayers.

jim


----------



## airrat (May 19, 2006)

Thanks all,  Sean is doing well.  He is actually the hit with all the nurses.  They love his deep blue eyes.  It was an uneventful night.  They just observed him and checked all his vitals.  We are waiting for the neuroligist and staff to come in this AM.  They are going to do an EEG and MRI for sure.  Anything else is up to the Neuro. 

They told us to plan a couple days here, so I will update as we find out more.

IF anyone has ever looked for something to volunteer for.  The Ronald McDonald house has a room in the Ped section, they have volunteers come in and run it.  They have showers, food, washer/dryer, computer, ect....  I have volunteered for them before through Southwest Airlines (big supporter for R. McD house)  I am glad I have and plan on doing it again.

Thanks again will update soon.
Tom, Kelly & Sean


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update, it sounds as good as could be hoped for at this stage.

Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JimGo (May 19, 2006)

I'm glad to hear everything is going well, and thanks for the update.  You guys were on my mind all day yesterday.


----------



## Paco (May 19, 2006)

Tom, 
My prayers are with you and your family.  The Ronald McDonald house is a wonderful help.  My wife used it extensively several years ago after our daughter was involved in a traffic addicent.  

Best wishes for you and your child.


----------



## airrat (May 19, 2006)

Still waiting for test to be done.  Saw the Neurologist, didnt say much, wants test done.  They just brought in a young girl that was involved in a car accident (we think).  Sean's problems do not look as bad now.  []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 19, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and your family. 
Seizures can be frustrating because sometimes they can't find anything wrong or what caused them. Often it is a certain type of sodium deficiency. I had 2 seizures as a teenager and still take meds to prevent it. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## woodbutcher (May 19, 2006)

My best to you and yours. You sre remembered,
Jim


----------



## vick (May 19, 2006)

I wish your son and family the best Tom.


----------



## splinter99 (May 19, 2006)

you have our prayers Tom..My daughter had a seizure when she was two..spent several days in the hospital, they never found anything, she is 15 now,but I know how horrifing it is..

Sincerly
Harold


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 20, 2006)

Tom,
My prayers are with Sean and your family.  My daughter had 5 grand maul seizures in one day exactly 15 minutes apart when she was two years old.  She and I were shopping when she had her first one and I was never so scared in my life! The doctors never found a reason for them. They put her on meds and she never had another one since. They took her off the meds when she was 10...she is now turning 21 this year and has never had another seizure since.


----------



## Nolan (May 20, 2006)

Best to you and your whole family. Takes me back to when my daughter was born. (20/pregnant wife with cancer/Stanford Medical Center.) The hospital and staff can really help in such scary times. Best wishes from my family to yours.
Nolan


----------



## airrat (May 20, 2006)

They released us today.  Still have to do the MRI but they decided to do that as out patient.  They have not come up with any conclusions other then it might not have been a seizure.

When we were leaving the hospital I walked by a little fountain.  Sean gave it a big smile.  I walked back to it and he looked at it and started laughing so loud that people were coming up to see.   Brought a tear to mommies eyes. (ok ok Daddy too)

Thanks for everything.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 20, 2006)

I am so glad to hear this, please keep us informed ok.
Janet


----------



## JimGo (May 20, 2006)

I'm glad you're able to go home!  May you never have to experience any of this again.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 22, 2006)

Good news so far.  Praise God!  Let's keep praying folks.
Rob


----------

